# New Atlas Owner - Discover Media/Infotainment Questions



## halebopp (Feb 19, 2004)

My wife and I pulled the trigger last week on a new Atlas Highline in Blue. It is a return to Volkswagen now that our family grew to 5. We love it so far however our heads are spinning with all the features of the new infotainment system. We were used to a much simpler system on our previous car. Perhaps someone with some more experience with this system can chime in on a few questions:

1) Does the front and rear parking sensors "park assist" show the car birds eye view with the distance to objects ALL THE TIME? Ours seems to come only sometimes, inconsistent. I know there is a a menu option when you put the car in reverse to put the display. Perhaps a bug/option/setting?

2) Have people found that sometimes the front sensors fail to properly work, i.e. they don't recognize objects in front of the car at all? I've had this happen a couple of times, at least a think so, hmmm?

3) In general, how can you customize the various screens (if at all possible) with all the information. It seems there is some really good stuff buried inside some menus and it would be nice to bring that info/feature to the forefront without having to click-click-click.

We are going to likely visit the dealer again to spend a couple of hours with them to go over the system. However, if anyone here has some advice/experiences that they could share, it would be very helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## jfduque3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Try the manual!


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

halebopp said:


> 1) Does the front and rear parking sensors "park assist" show the car birds eye view with the distance to objects ALL THE TIME? Ours seems to come only sometimes, inconsistent. I know there is a a menu option when you put the car in reverse to put the display. Perhaps a bug/option/setting?


I think the automatic setting makes it turn on at low speeds, but it only shows up on the screen when it starts to detect something. (Details of this are in the manual, but I don't have it near me.) When you say "all the time" do you mean even when you're driving?


halebopp said:


> 2) Have people found that sometimes the front sensors fail to properly work, i.e. they don't recognize objects in front of the car at all? I've had this happen a couple of times, at least a think so, hmmm?


I haven't had that experience. I actually find that mine our more sensitive than I'd expect sometimes. If I'm going to pull far enough forward to put my bumper over a curb or parking block, it thinks I'm about to hit something.



halebopp3 said:


> 3) In general, how can you customize the various screens (if at all possible) with all the information. It seems there is some really good stuff buried inside some menus and it would be nice to bring that info/feature to the forefront without having to click-click-click.


Outside of the digital dash in front of the driver, I don't think there's a lot of customization. What are some of the things you'd like to bring forward?


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

not_so_furious said:


> I think the automatic setting makes it turn on at low speeds, but it only shows up on the screen when it starts to detect something. (Details of this are in the manual, but I don't have it near me.) When you say "all the time" do you mean even when you're driving?
> 
> I haven't had that experience. I actually find that mine our more sensitive than I'd expect sometimes. If I'm going to pull far enough forward to put my bumper over a curb or parking block, it thinks I'm about to hit something.
> 
> ...


He has the Highline. Doesn't come with the digital dash. However, the MFI is programmable. You can remove things you don't want to see. Considering the amount of information in there, I think it's laid out pretty well.

My only complaint is that when you're backing up, and the camera comes on, you have the option of different camera modes, including trailer hitch view and a wide-angle view and a parking spot view. Those options aren't available consistently.


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

se w/ tech here. 
Is there a way to turn off the radio without turning off the unit? I am using media(aux) as a work around. 

Is there a compass? 

Someone have the manual in pdf format?


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

Trying to figure out the same (SEL premium). How to mute the radio without turning the unit off? On Audi MMI press volume knob once to mute and press and hold to shut down the unit.


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

*Radio harness / adding subwoofer*

I found a decent subwoofer with amp / crossover built in and would like to add it either under the seat or where the spare tire is. I cannot find any information on the harness or wire routing that may help without tearing the car apart. Is anything like this available?


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Trying not to start a brand new thread here - 

I have seen complaints about the finger prints all over the screen and I can second those opinions. Anyone with cleaning tips that are safe? I tried using a lens cleaning cloth, but that just seemed to smudge and spread out the oil from the fingerprints on the screen. Any products to spray and safely wipe to remove to oils that seem to stick?

Thanks


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> Trying not to start a branch new thread here -
> 
> I have seen complaints about the finger prints all over the screen and I can second those opinions. Anyone with cleaning tips that are safe? I tried using a lens cleaning cloth, but that just seemed to smudge and spread out the oil from the fingerprints on the screen. Any products to spray and safely wipe to remove to oils that seem to stick?
> 
> Thanks


Windex applied to microfiber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jkopelc said:


> Trying not to start a brand new thread here -
> 
> I have seen complaints about the finger prints all over the screen and I can second those opinions. Anyone with cleaning tips that are safe? I tried using a lens cleaning cloth, but that just seemed to smudge and spread out the oil from the fingerprints on the screen. Any products to spray and safely wipe to remove to oils that seem to stick?
> 
> Thanks


I use a lens cleaner spray with a lens cleaning cloth. That cleans it right up. Do this on the tablets in the back as well. Have not been so sure about using it on the digital cockpit though since it is not a shiny screen.


----------



## Joshwmcc (Jan 4, 2018)

jkopelc said:


> Trying not to start a brand new thread here -
> 
> I have seen complaints about the finger prints all over the screen and I can second those opinions. Anyone with cleaning tips that are safe? I tried using a lens cleaning cloth, but that just seemed to smudge and spread out the oil from the fingerprints on the screen. Any products to spray and safely wipe to remove to oils that seem to stick?
> 
> Thanks


We bought a screen protector off Amazon which is oleophobic. HUGE improvement


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

Joshwmcc said:


> We bought a screen protector off Amazon which is oleophobic. HUGE improvement


Interesting. Got a link for that?


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*A Great Screen Protector*



Daekwan said:


> Interesting. Got a link for that?


I added this “Car Display Navigation Screen Protector” on our Atlas to protect the screen from scratches. It does show fingerprints so I clean it occasionally with a very small bottle of eye glasses cleaner & microfiber cloth I keep in the console. Note this is a glass panel, not plastic, so it should be harder and last a long time. If it does get scratched I’ll replace it for $13 and have the infotainment screen look like new. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076D7DYB1/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Joshwmcc (Jan 4, 2018)

Daekwan said:


> Interesting. Got a link for that?


Sorry for the slow response.
Looks like somebody posted a link to a similar product.
This is the one we bought

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076D8X8MX/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


It makes a huge difference for fingerprints. Only legitimately dirty/greasy fingers leave a mark now.


----------



## dbennett78 (Mar 30, 2018)

*Enable WiFi hotspot on SE w/Technology Head Unit*

Is there any possibility of enabling the Wifi hotspot through an OBD11 device on an SE w/technology Head Unit, or is it just a matter of the Hardware not even being there?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

dbennett78 said:


> Is there any possibility of enabling the Wifi hotspot through an OBD11 device on an SE w/technology Head Unit, or is it just a matter of the Hardware not even being there?


So, where did you find a SIM card in the vehicle?


----------



## terence23 (Aug 19, 2020)

jamesarm97 said:


> I found a decent subwoofer with amp / crossover built in and would like to add it either under the seat or where the spare tire is. I cannot find any information on the harness or wire routing that may help without tearing the car apart. Is anything like this available?


I installed my Kicker hideaway speaker by myself . The wiring of atlas for the speakers are the same with mk7. I used the left and right rear speakers. I don’t know how to wire the remote amp start. Luckily the Kicker Hideaway doesn’t need a remote amp start, it uses the signal of the speakers as remote start. Kicker sounds good. I just need a bass.


----------



## captadhoc (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a 2021.5 with MIB 3 and the infotainment recently stopped storing locations. Does anyone have advice on how to get this to work again. I’ve tried hard restarting the unit, but have not done a factory reset.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

Reply to #5 above
On line manual is here, You need your VIN (see your registration) to obtain the correct manual. It can be saved and easily searched.
Volkswagen Online Owner's Manuals | Official VW Digital Resources (vwserviceandparts.com)


----------



## Ramprat9 (Aug 2, 2021)

jkopelc said:


> Trying not to start a brand new thread here -
> 
> I have seen complaints about the finger prints all over the screen and I can second those opinions. Anyone with cleaning tips that are safe? I tried using a lens cleaning cloth, but that just seemed to smudge and spread out the oil from the fingerprints on the screen. Any products to spray and safely wipe to remove to oils that seem to stick?
> 
> Thanks


I purchased a so called screen cover for my Atlas via Amazon its the same hard plastic cover as for the Ipad . It helps alot with those finger prints and its easy to clean.


----------

